# Solved: MS Office 2007, Can't Change Language



## ryivian (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,
I just upgraded to MS Office 2007 from 2003. The default language is English (U.S), and i have tried to change it many times to English (Australia). Everytime i change it, it stays like that for the document, and then when i open MS again, it changes back to (U.S).

i have tried: 
- making Australia the default language.
- Going into Ms office language settings, my Primary Editing Language is set to English(australia), but it still (u.s) when i open a ms office program..

any help is appreciated

thanks
ryan


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Make sure that your default country is correct in Regional settings in Windows.

I use Office 2007 running on Vista and note that it takes its settings from the OS for many things.

Try help in Word, I think it may answer your issues?

But moving to NZ would solve all issues, patrticularly with the snakes ...


----------



## ryivian (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, thanks

i thought i had tried everything 

thanks again, i appreciate your help ;D


----------



## eshwar_mca (Apr 4, 2007)

This link may be useful to you

http://technet2.microsoft.com/Offic...d030-45b2-9c18-5c845f7e183f1033.mspx?mfr=true


----------

